# Assassin's Creed Unity und die fehlende Ehrlichkeit - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Assassin's Creed Unity und die fehlende Ehrlichkeit - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

					In der allwöchentlichen Redaktions-Kolumne berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in der vergangenen Woche bewegt hat. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche äußert sich Tom über die verbesserungsfähige Qualität von Ubisofts Assassin's Creed Unity.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Assassin's Creed Unity und die fehlende Ehrlichkeit - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*


----------



## belle (15. November 2014)

Ich hatte mir Watchdogs erst nach den ersten Patches und etwas günstiger gekauft, damit war ich sehr zufrieden und würde dem Titel gut bis sehr gut attestieren. Im Gegensatz zu AC ist die Smartphoneintegration hier passend und etwas neues, außerdem konnte man nach einem Update gezielt Freunde hacken und dank 3 GB VRAM liefen auch die Ultra-Texturen wie Butter.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (15. November 2014)

Guter Kommentar. Ich werde mir AC: U nicht kaufen. Die Geldbörse bleibt  *zu*.
Zu Watchdogs hatte /habe ich auch viel Spa0 gehabt. Habe es mir die Tage wieder installiert, sieht auch klasse aus.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (15. November 2014)

Mein nächstes Ubisoft-Game wird eventuell The Division oder das nächste Anno. Am liebsten aber gar keins, weil mir das Uplay auf den Sack geht.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (15. November 2014)

Meines Wissens war Watch Dog kein Reinfall für Ubisoft, der Titel hat sich bei release sehr gut verkauft. Zu den Verkaufszahlen von Unity wissen wir noch nichts, aber ich möchte wetten, die waren gar nicht so schlecht. Zumindest die Leute, die sich jetzt aufregen sollten das Spiel ja gekauft haben.
Warum sollte Ubisoft also sein Verhalten ändern. Die haben doch alles richtig gemacht, permanenter hype und der Rubel rollt, nächste Station Far Cry 4.


----------



## Pegasos (15. November 2014)

Ich mache erstmal einen großen Bogen um Ubisoft Games Far Cry 4 ist erstmal gestrichen von der Liste. Ich bin echt Fan von der Assassin's Reihe habe seit bdem ersten Teil alle Games davon aber was Ubisoft sich mit dem letzten Teil bis jetzt geleistet hat


----------



## FortuneHunter (15. November 2014)

IiIHectorIiI schrieb:


> Meines Wissens war Watch Dog kein Reinfall für Ubisoft, der Titel hat sich bei release sehr gut verkauft. Zu den Verkaufszahlen von Unity wissen wir noch nichts, aber ich möchte wetten, die waren gar nicht so schlecht. Zumindest die Leute, die sich jetzt aufregen sollten das Spiel ja gekauft haben.
> Warum sollte Ubisoft also sein Verhalten ändern. Die haben doch alles richtig gemacht, permanenter hype und der Rubel rollt, nächste Station Far Cry 4.



Die meisten die sich im Shitstorm ergehen verlassen sich nur auf Videos die sie im Internet gesehen haben, dass ist ja der schlechte Witz. Mit potenter Hardware läuft Assassins Creed Unity nämlich ganz gut und macht auch Spaß. Aber die Spieler die von dem Titel begeistert sind, gehen in dem ganzen Shitstorm einfach unter. Kann man hier im Forum in diversen Threads gut beobachten.
Bis auf ein paar Glitches, die bei mir mit dem letzten Patch auch gefühlt weniger geworden sind, habe ich keine Probleme mit dem Spiel und es macht mir einen riesen Spaß. Aber so ging es mir auch schon mit WatchDogs bei Release.
Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, dass ich immer die passende Hardware unter der Haube hatte. Bei WatchDogs war es eine 4 GByte GTX680 und ich konnte mit allem auf Ultra außer den Texturen die nur auf Hoch standen sowie TSMAA ohne die berüchtigten Ruckler spielen.
Für Unity (bzw. eigentlich für Witcher 3) hatte ich mir bei Release eine GTX980 geleistet und mit der läuft Unity sogar besser (mit mehr FPS) als Black Flag.

Die Zeiten sind nun mal vorbei, wo 2 GByte VRAM gereicht haben. Unity füllt bei Start das VRAM schon mit 3,5 GByte wenn man in FullHD Ultra verwendet. Während bei Black Flag grade mal 1,8 GByte benötigt werden.
Viele die jetzt meckern haben aber Karten am Start, die Ubisoft für das Minimum angiebt und sind immer noch der Meinung, dass man damit alles auf Ultra spielen können sollte.
Wer aber mal genauer hinschaut, wird feststellen, dass wesentlich mehr Polygone pro Szene verwendet wurde und auch die Texturen wesentlich höher auflösen. Da steht man einfach mit nem unterdimensionierten Grafikspeicher auf verlorenen Posten.

Peinlich ist es in meinen Augen, dass Ubisoft so übertrieben hat, dass es auf den Geräten ihrer Hauptkunden (Konsolen) zu solch heftigen Frameeinbrüchen kommt. 30 FPS wären da ja noch tolerierbar, aber Einbrüche auf 20 FPS sollten nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## yojinboFFX (15. November 2014)

Also Alle los und ne 980 kaufen...dann haben wir es Denen aber gezeigt(von wegen Optimierung)
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Kinguin (15. November 2014)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Die meisten die sich im Shitstorm ergehen verlassen sich nur auf Videos die sie im Internet gesehen haben, dass ist ja der schlechte Witz. Mit potenter Hardware läuft Assassins Creed Unity nämlich ganz gut und macht auch Spaß. Aber die Spieler die von dem Titel begeistert sind, gehen in dem ganzen Shitstorm einfach unter. Kann man hier im Forum in diversen Threads gut beobachten.
> Bis auf ein paar Glitches, die bei mir mit dem letzten Patch auch gefühlt weniger geworden sind, habe ich keine Probleme mit dem Spiel und es macht mir einen riesen Spaß. Aber so ging es mir auch schon mit WatchDogs bei Release.


 
Ich gebe dir Recht teilweise,dass einige Leute wirklich nur bashen,weil sie bashen wollen 
Aber diese Einstellung sieht man in der modernen Zeit immer häufiger im Intetnet ,das Negative überwiegt halt oft
Dennoch glaube ich nicht ,dass die Kritik komplett ungerechtfertigt ist 
Bei mir zb läufts auf 1080p,max out,2xmsaa auf 40 fps im Schnitt ,einbrüche habe ich mal auf 30,und ab und zu paar Bugs ,aber nix wirklich Störendes
Du,ich und paar andere sind aber nicht die Allgemeinheit ,nicht bei jedem läuft es nunmal rund  und das kann nicht nur an Unfähigkeit liegen 
Auch andere Magazine bemängeln die technischen Probleme,und ich glaube nicht ,dass alle versuchen nur auf dem Hatetrain raufzuspringen 
Daher abwarten,das Spiel als Solches macht aber Spass und nen guten Eindruck

ps: zugegeben,hätte ich aber keinen Key geschenkt bekommen,hätte ich den Titel erstmal ausgelassen


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir Recht teilweise,dass einige Leute wirklich nur bashen,weil sie bashen wollen
> Aber diese Einstellung sieht man in der modernen Zeit immer häufiger im Intetnet ,das Negative überwiegt halt oft
> Dennoch glaube ich nicht ,dass die Kritik komplett ungerechtfertigt ist
> Bei mir zb läufts auf 1080p,max out,2xmsaa auf 40 fps im Schnitt ,einbrüche habe ich mal auf 30,und ab und zu paar Bugs ,aber nix wirklich Störendes
> ...


 
Sofern man gute Hardware hat, und das ist im Falle von Unity eine GTX 770 4GB, GTX 780, GTX 780ti, GTX 970, GTX 980 und R9 290 bzw. R9 290X dann liegt es eher am Unvermögen des Spielers und nicht am Spiel, denn mittlerweile wissen wir dass es auf dieser Hardware top laufen kann.
Und wer nur 2GB Vram hat der muss schlichtweg Details runtersetzen, vor Allem Texturen und Antialaising die sehr viel Vram fressen.
Unity braucht im Schnitt genausoviel Rohleistung wie Black Flag, jedoch viel mehr Vram, vor Allem in @max, 1080P und 2 MSAA, in 1440P sind sind selbst die 4GB Vram an der Grenze, in 4K könnten die 4GB Vram schon knapp werden, aber da läuft das Spiel auf einer GTX970 so und so nur mit ~20 Frames.


----------



## FortuneHunter (15. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir Recht teilweise,dass einige Leute wirklich nur bashen,weil sie bashen wollen
> Aber diese Einstellung sieht man in der modernen Zeit immer häufiger im Intetnet ,das Negative überwiegt halt oft
> Dennoch glaube ich nicht ,dass die Kritik komplett ungerechtfertigt ist
> Bei mir zb läufts auf 1080p,max out,2xmsaa auf 40 fps im Schnitt ,einbrüche habe ich mal auf 30,und ab und zu paar Bugs ,aber nix wirklich Störendes
> ...



Ja, du hast recht, aber das ist eben die Crux, die uns die nächsten Jahre erwartet. "NextGen"-Titel fordern die Hardware wesentlich stärker.

Wir kommen bei kleinen wieder in den Zeiten an, wo mal wieder aufgerüstet werden muss. Wer die 90er Jahre im Gaming mitgemacht hat, der kennt das Problem. Da wurde fast jedes Jahr neue Hardware fällig.
Erst mit aufkommen der ersten Konsolen wurde die Geschwindigkeit aus dieser Spirale genommen. Man darf nicht außer acht lassen, dass wir jetzt eine Periode von 7 Jahren hinter uns haben, wo die Gamingszene von der Hardware der LastGen-Konsolen (XBOX360 und PS3) bestimmt wurde und ein großartiges Aufrüsten keine so große Bedeutung hatte.
Mit Aufkommen der PS4 und XBOX One haben die Entwickler wesentlich mehr Grafikspeicher zur Verfügung und dass wird natürlich auch genutzt.
PCler müssen jetzt entweder aufrüsten oder auf die Spiele verzichten, die von den neuen Konsolen auf den PC umgesetzt werden.

Und Unity ist nunmal der erste Titel, der ausschließlich für die CurrentGen und den PC umgesetzt wurden. Hier hat Ubisoft mal die Muskeln spielen lassen ... Vielleicht etwas zu sehr, wie man an den Frameeinbrüchen auf den Konsolen gut beobachten kann.
Deswegen kann und mag ich Ubisoft nicht verdammen. Andere Entwickler werden nachziehen und wartet mal ein Witcher 3 ab, da könnte sich das ganze Wiederholen. Den CDProjekt Red haben ja schon angekündigt, dass sie an die Grenzen des machbaren bei den Konsolen gehen.
Natürlich sind dann plötzlich CDPR auch die Bösen ... schließlich wollen die Leute auch die nächsten 10 Jahre mit ihrer alten Hardware zurechtkommen.

Laufend wird über die Konsolen als Entwicklungsbremse bei der Hardwareentwicklung lamentiert. Jetzt wird neue Hardware für den PC fällig und schon wieder ist es den Leuten nicht recht.

Man muss nur 350€ in die Hand nehmen und schon kann man wieder flüssig spielen. Die Konsolenspieler mussten 400€ für neue Hardware ausgeben.


----------



## KrHome (15. November 2014)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Mit potenter Hardware läuft Assassins Creed Unity nämlich ganz gut und macht auch Spaß.


 Und was machen die Leute, die keine 980 haben? Die wollen einfach nur ein Spiel was anständig nach unten skaliert. Das ist selbstverständlich im PC Markt. Das konnte Crysis (Unity wid ja gerne als das neue Crysis bezeichnet) damals auch.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Und wer nur 2GB Vram hat der muss schlichtweg  Details runtersetzen, vor Allem Texturen und Antialaising die sehr viel  Vram fressen.


 Schon die zweithöchste Textureinstellung ist so hässlich, dass sie  praktisch keine Option ist. Ich hab schon oft genug knackscharfe  Texturen mit 2GiB Ram gesehen und jetzt soll das auf einmal technisch  nicht mehr möglich sein? O.g. Crysis lief mit 768 MB Ram flüssig und das hatte verdammt geile Texturen. The Witcher 2 (ebenfalls geile Tapeten) läuft mit 1GiB Ram sauber. usw...


----------



## Kinguin (15. November 2014)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ja, du hast recht, aber das ist eben die Crux, die uns die nächsten Jahre erwartet. "NextGen"-Titel fordern die Hardware wesentlich stärker.
> 
> Wir kommen bei kleinen wieder in den Zeiten an, wo mal wieder aufgerüstet werden muss. Wer die 90er Jahre im Gaming mitgemacht hat, der kennt das Problem. Da wurde fast jedes Jahr neue Hardware fällig.
> Erst mit aufkommen der ersten Konsolen wurde die Geschwindigkeit aus dieser Spirale genommen. Man darf nicht außer acht lassen, dass wir jetzt eine Periode von 7 Jahren hinter uns haben, wo die Gamingszene von der Hardware der LastGen-Konsolen (XBOX360 und PS3) bestimmt wurde und ein großartiges Aufrüsten keine so große Bedeutung hatte.
> ...



Eben,ich glaube auch,dass dieser Sprung jetzt Ende 2014/2015 kommt,wer da aufrüstet hat wieder für die nächsten Jahre ausgesorgt ^^
Wobei es heisst dann in 3 Jahren wieder:och man ich sitze seit 3 Jahren auf der selben GPU
Einzige Sorgen macht mir der Vram,aber 4GB sollten es in FHD tun,im Notfall schalte ich von Ultra auf hohe Texturen



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Und Unity ist nunmal der erste Titel, der ausschließlich für die CurrentGen und den PC umgesetzt wurden. Hier hat Ubisoft mal die Muskeln spielen lassen ... Vielleicht etwas zu sehr, wie man an den Frameeinbrüchen auf den Konsolen gut beobachten kann.
> Deswegen kann und mag ich Ubisoft nicht verdammen. Andere Entwickler werden nachziehen und wartet mal ein Witcher 3 ab, da könnte sich das ganze Wiederholen. Den CDProjekt Red haben ja schon angekündigt, dass sie an die Grenzen des machbaren bei den Konsolen gehen.
> Natürlich sind dann plötzlich CDPR auch die Bösen ... schließlich wollen die Leute auch die nächsten 10 Jahre mit ihrer alten Hardware zurechtkommen.



Ja auf Tw3 freue mich besonders (eigentlich extra dafür aufgerüstet von meiner 4 Jahre alten gtx 460 )
aber denke da wirds auch wieder viele Probs geben,aber gucken wie es zu Release aussehen wird
Dennoch Ubisoft mag zwar den ersten richtigen CurrentGen Titel gebracht haben,aber der technische Zustand hätte trotzdem besser sein können,das muss man zugeben



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Laufend wird über die Konsolen als Entwicklungsbremse bei der Hardwareentwicklung lamentiert. Jetzt wird neue Hardware für den PC fällig und schon wieder ist es den Leuten nicht recht.
> Man muss nur 350€ in die Hand nehmen und schon kann man wieder flüssig spielen. Die Konsolenspieler mussten 400€ für neue Hardware ausgeben.



Sind eben halt nicht die selben Leute,die sich beschweren - man kanns eben niemanden recht machen
aber bedenke,selbst bei Leuten mit guter Hardware läuft es nicht immer einwandfrei (siehe diverse AMD Nutzer)
auch würde ich die gtx 7xx auch noch als potente Hardware einstufen,aber selbst da gibts mal Probleme - und das sogar auf den niedrigen Settings

Und was die 350€ betrifft - das allein tuts nicht unbedingt,viele sitzen auch noch auf einem alten Quad/2 Kerner mit HT oder so,und was heisst nur 350?^^
Manche Leute zahlen eben halt nur 200€ für ne neue GPU,aber dementsprechend muss man auch mit Abstrichen leben


----------



## FortuneHunter (15. November 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> Schon die zweithöchste Textureinstellung ist so hässlich, dass sie  praktisch keine Option ist. Ich hab schon oft genug knackscharfe  Texturen mit 2GiB Ram gesehen und jetzt soll das auf einmal technisch  nicht mehr möglich sein? O.g. Crysis lief mit 768 MB Ram flüssig und das hatte verdammt geile Texturen. The Witcher 2 (ebenfalls geile Tapeten) läuft mit 1GiB Ram sauber. usw...



Das meinst du tatsächlich Ernst?

Dann möchte ich mal wissen, wie du all die Jahre überhaupt irgend etwas spielen konntest.

AC Unity Texturen auf LOW (niedriger geht nicht):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AC Black Flag auf HIGH (höchstmögliche Einstellung):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die supertollen Texturen aus Crysis SEHR HOCH (höchstmögliche Einstellung):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis auf der Anzug und die Waffe empfinde ich die Texturen alles andere als lobenswert.

Solche Aussagen wie deine sind in meinen Augen nur noch bashen um des bashens willen.


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2014)

Bei der Gamestar gibt es einen Grafikvergleich der einzelnen Detailstufen, und bei den Texturen ist der Unterschied zwischen "Hoch" und "Ultra" nicht wirklich so stark:
Technik-Check: Assassin's Creed Unity im Technik-Check - Systemanforderungen und Grafikvergleich - Seite 2 - GameStar.de


----------



## Berserkervmax (15. November 2014)

Ich finde nicht das es besonders toll aussieht !
Echt nicht !

Dank potenter Hardware kann ich Ultra spielbar darstellen und trotzdem...Grafik 2014 sieht anders aus siehe Ryse Sons of Rome !
Hoffe das Tessationpatch bring noch was , sonst war das wohl nix mit " Toller Grafik !


----------



## Linkinsoldier22 (15. November 2014)

Ich muss mich jetzt auch mal aufregen...
Ein sehr guter Freund von mir hat es sich leider gekauft ....
sein Rechner:
FX 6350
660 ti x2
8GB Corsair 1866 XMP
128 GB SSD
1TB HDD
ASRock z79? Board

es eigentlich UNSPIELBAR!
mit SLI enabled bekommt man ca 60 fps auf hoch aber Mikroruckler wie sau
Ohne SLI maximal 20 fps mit wenig Mikroruckler auf niedrig
so wirklich verstehe ich das nicht ...
Bei solchen Spielen verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr warum wird sowas überhaupt rausgebracht?
warum lassen sich solche Firmen nicht einfach mal ein paar Monate mehr zeit und macht das Spiel fertig? Da würden sich die Fans auf jeden fall mal freuen 

ich habe einen Alienware M17
mit i7 4800
einer R9m 290x
16 gb ram

und ich bezweifle das ich das Spiel bei mir überhaupt spielen kann....
kaufen werde ich mir es erstmal nicht !


----------



## FortuneHunter (15. November 2014)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das es besonders toll aussieht !
> Echt nicht !
> 
> Dank potenter Hardware kann ich Ultra spielbar darstellen und trotzdem...Grafik 2014 sieht anders aus siehe Ryse Sons of Rome !
> Hoffe das Tessationpatch bring noch was , sonst war das wohl nix mit " Toller Grafik !



Zeige mir bitte den Rechner, der mit der Grafikqualität von "Ryse Sons of Rome" in einem Open World spiel zurechtkommen würde ... Da dürfen wir noch bis 2020 oder so warten.



Linkinsoldier22 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich jetzt auch mal aufregen...
> Ein sehr guter Freund von mir hat es sich leider gekauft ....
> sein Rechner:
> FX 6350
> ...



Was nutzt das beste SLI System, wenn man mit Nachladerucklern aufgrund des zu kleinen VRAM zu kämpfen hat... Daher stammen deine Mikroruckler bzw. daher und aus den Mikrorucklern die sowieso SLI bedingt sind.


----------



## Linkinsoldier22 (15. November 2014)

die haben doch jeweils 2 gb vram schickt das nicht?


----------



## FortuneHunter (15. November 2014)

Linkinsoldier22 schrieb:


> die haben doch jeweils 2 gb vram schickt das nicht?



Nope, Unity frisst auf Ultra locker 3,5 - 3,8 GByte VRAM


----------



## Berserkervmax (15. November 2014)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Zeige mir bitte den Rechner, der mit der Grafikqualität von "Ryse Sons of Rome" in einem Open World spiel zurechtkommen würde ... Da dürfen wir noch bis 2020 oder so warten.


 
in wirklich jeden Test wird die Grafik gelobt !

Hä?

Die Gesichter sahen ja schon in Crysis 1 besser aus....
Die Texturen könnten auch noch deutlich zulegen.
Mag ja für eine  PS4 ganz hübsch aber auf dem PCC..naja...
Wenn ein Spiel auf aktueller PC Hardware mal grade 50FPS schaft muss das deutlich besser aussehen !

Von den ganzen unschönen Clipping Fehlern und Fehler mal ganz abgesehen !


----------



## Kinguin (15. November 2014)

Ryse kannse aber trotzdem nicht mit Ac:U vergleichen - das Ding erkauft sich seine Grafik durch Schlauch
Klar ist es hübsch ,Unity aber auch und dafür halt schön gross

Bei den Bugs hast du recht,muss nicht sein,aber ist jetzt nicht so dramatisch oder wirklich spielstörend - klar schon etwas nervig 
Und was C1 betrifft,ich weiss gar nicht was alle damit haben,das Spiel ist längst nicht mehr so hübsch ,es gab mittlerweile genug Titel,die genauso hübsch oder sogar besser aussehen - ist schon irgendwie Nostalgie bedingt


----------



## phila_delphia (16. November 2014)

*Die Kirche im Dorf lassen!*

 Hallo zusammen. Ich habe Verständnis für diejenigen, die mit AC:U weitgehende Probleme haben. Es ist ärgerlich ein Spiel zum vollen Preis zu kaufen und dann erleben zu müssen, wie es nicht so richtig funktionieren will. Gleichzeitig werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass die Community sich aber auf gegenseitig ansteckt mit dem Gerede darüber wie verbuggt das Spiel wirklich ist. So hatte ich nach der Lektüre zahlreicher Threads/Posts die Befürchtung, dass ich das Spiel nicht einmal richtig zum laufen bringen werde. Wie rund AC:U dann tatsächlich laufen sollte hat mich im Vergleich dazu völlig überrascht.

 Es stimmt zwar, dass das LOD sehr aggressiv ist und deutlich auffällt (ähnlich wie in ACIII), aber: Bis auf ein NPC Ehepaar, dass bis zur Hüfte im Dreck stand und einer fehlerhaften Cut-Scene habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme erlebt. Das hat mich dann schon etwas verwundert. Nun gut, ich habe eine Nvidia-Karte, das mag dazu beitragen, dass AC:U bei mir flüssig wiedergegeben wird...

 Doch wenn ich hier über "fehlende Ehrlichkeit" lese, dann wundere ich mich schon ein Bisschen -  vor allem weil im Vergleich die Indie Entwickler so hoch gelobt werden. Einen Kommentar wie diesen hätte ich, lieben PCGH, mir da viel eher nach Veröffentlichung von "X Rebirth" von Euch gewünscht. Dieser (Indie) Entwickler hat tatsächlich eine Beta rausgehauen an der bis heute gebastelt und gefixt werden muss.

 es geht mir auch nicht darum Ubi in Schutz zu nehmen - und besonders für die Spieler mit AMD Ausstattung ärgere ich mich über die schlechte Optimierung - doch im Vergleich zwischen der negativen Kritik mit der AC:U in den Artikeln und Kommentaren überzogen wird und dem, was ich selbst beim Spielen erlebe, möchte ich anregen, die Kirche im Dorf zu lassen.

 Grüße

 phila


----------



## Bene65 (16. November 2014)

Pegasos schrieb:


> Ich mache erstmal einen großen Bogen um Ubisoft Games Far Cry 4 ist erstmal gestrichen von der Liste. Ich bin echt Fan von der Assassin's Reihe habe seit bdem ersten Teil alle Games davon aber was Ubisoft sich mit dem letzten Teil bis jetzt geleistet hat


 
dito. Habe AC Unity für die PS4 nach ein paar Stunden frustriert wieder verkauft.
Absolutes Drecksspiel ( jedes AC vorher mit Genuss durchgespielt ).
Werde nie nie wieder irgendwas von Ubischrott vorbestellen


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (16. November 2014)

Aggressives LOD ist das schlimmste was ich kenne... Aufpoppende  Details, nein danke.

Konnten wir auch schon bei Far cry 3 sehen und bei WatchDogs die aufploppenden Autos. Wird bei Far cry 4 auch so sein, wird nur leider nie in einem Review erwähnt. Sollte vielleicht anfangen eigene Reviews zu machen.


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2014)

Linkinsoldier22 schrieb:


> die haben doch jeweils 2 gb vram schickt das nicht?


 
Was immer wieder geschrieben wird: Der Haupttrick besteht darin, ALLE Hintergrundtools auszuschalten, insbesondere Steam, Fraps, Afterburner etc. Und außerdem bringt bei einiges auch etwas, das Game-Overlay in UPlay auszuschalten. 

Mit 2GB bist Du an der unteren Grenze. Du wirst also die Texturqualität runterschrauben müssen.


Interessant ist, wie start AC:U polarisiert. Ich finde es das beste AC aller Zeiten. Der einzige Negativpunkt ist die penetrante Einbindung von Coop-, App- und PayToWin Optionen.


----------



## Alex555 (16. November 2014)

Linkinsoldier22 schrieb:


> die haben doch jeweils 2 gb vram schickt das nicht?


 
Bei SLI/Crossfire kann man den VRAM nicht addieren, da jede Grafikkarte alles berechnet. 
Ich würde mir auch niemals ein multi GPU system antun, vor allem in Mittelklasse Bereich nicht. Lieber eine gescheite Grafikkarte, die genug Power hat. 
2GB Vram ist nun mal nicht viel, BF4 nutzt auch die vollen 3GB bei mir aus, das ist halt so. Auflösung und Details herunterstellen wenn es nicht anders geht. Grafiktreiber updaten, Patches abwarten, usw...
Ubisoft hat nicht umsonst so hohe Hardwareanfoderungen vorgegeben, an die muss man sich halt halten.


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

Empfinde AC: Unity vom Spiel an sich her auch als das Beste der Reihe bisher. Die Grafik und Animationen (v.a. Gesichter) haben sich schon weiterentwickelt auch wenn es an der Optimierung noch mangelt, aber dass kann man nachholen.


----------



## delmed (7. Dezember 2014)

AC Unity läuft in ULTRA butterweich auf meinem System: i7 2600 / 8 GB RAM / Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming mit 4 GB Speicher. Der verwendete VRAM liegt bei 3,5 - 3,9 GB RAM, einmal ging das bis 3950 MB hoch, das war schon heftig. RAM wear bei 5- 6,4 GB. Aber wenn es ein High End PC wie meiner ist, dann läuft das schon super. Und das Spiel selber finde ich auch, ist das Beste und grafisch anspruchsvollste von allen Teilen. Unglaublich viele liebevolle Details sind zu entdecken, ich freue mich schon auf das neue AC Victory nächstes Jahr, das in England spielt.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (8. Dezember 2014)

Die sollen gefälligst endlich mal ein AC Asia machen wo man dann in China auf deren abgefahrenen Dächern in Tiger&Dragon Stil durch die Lüfte hüpfen kann und als Hitman mit den altertümlichen Waffen sich austoben kann - Ninja like


----------



## Kinguin (8. Dezember 2014)

schnaebblefuchs schrieb:


> Die sollen gefälligst endlich mal ein AC Asia machen wo man dann in China auf deren abgefahrenen Dächern in Tiger&Dragon Stil durch die Lüfte hüpfen kann und als Hitman mit den altertümlichen Waffen sich austoben kann - Ninja like



ich frag mich ja ,ob denen nicht bald die Ideen ausgehen ^^
Viel passt nicht mehr zu nem Assassinen,und irgendwo muss das Setting ja auch spektakulär sein  
antikes Rom/Griechenland/Ägypten wäre interessant,aber das würde noch vor dem 1.Teil spielen,und damit wäre Templer/Assassinen Konflikt noch älter 
Wobei ich traue Ubisoft nen Wilden Western X Ac Teil zu


----------



## delmed (8. Dezember 2014)

hier noch ein Screen von der Auslastung bei AC Unity:


----------



## RavionHD (8. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> ich frag mich ja ,ob denen nicht bald die Ideen ausgehen ^^
> Viel passt nicht mehr zu nem Assassinen,und irgendwo muss das Setting ja auch spektakulär sein
> antikes Rom/Griechenland/Ägypten wäre interessant,aber das würde noch vor dem 1.Teil spielen,und damit wäre Templer/Assassinen Konflikt noch älter
> Wobei ich traue Ubisoft nen Wilden Western X Ac Teil zu



Keine Angst, die werden für die nächsten 20 Jahre noch mehr als genug Ideen habe, es gibt noch soviele Settings in Südamerika, Asien, Australien, Europa, Afrika usw. usf., das wird wohl nie zu Ende gehen.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Keine Angst, die werden für die nächsten 20 Jahre noch mehr als genug Ideen habe, es gibt noch soviele Settings in Südamerika, Asien, Australien, Europa, Afrika usw. usf., das wird wohl nie zu Ende gehen.



Du kannst nicht einfach den Namen des Settings ändern und schon kauft man das 
Es muss ein Setting sein,welches sich 1.von den bisherigen abhebt und irgendwie anders 
2.es muss schon irgendwie zu Assassinen passen (wobei nagut nach Piraten X Assassinen wundert mich nix mehr )
3.es muss eine Zeitepoche/ ein Setting sein,was für genug Leute zuordbar ist bzw anspricht

Nur ein Tapetenwechsel zb nach Spanien (auch wenns nen Cooles Land ist) tuts nicht 
Da machen die Leute irgendwann nicht mehr mit ,vorallem weil Ubisoft auch noch Kulissen für andere Titel wie FC,WD braucht
dieser Reihe wird irgendwann das Gleiche wiederfahren wie Cod ,irgendwann erreicht man sein Zenit und dann gehts bergab


----------

